# Chippewa Lake



## Billy Goat Gruff (Jul 27, 2013)

Is there anywhere to fish from shore or only boats? Thanks.


----------



## shawkhuntr (Oct 12, 2012)

Extremely limited shore fishing......the only public access shore fishing is usually choked with pads. Generally speaking u need a boat.


----------



## Canoerower (Jun 28, 2011)

You can fish the canals at both ends. Good cats and crappie.


----------



## Bigdaddyz (Apr 2, 2012)

Has anyone ever caught any white bass out of there? My buddy, his dad, and brother caught 96 white bass at Tappen Lake on Sat, so I fig they should be biting at most lakes, so I was just wondering if it would be better to take a short trip to Chipp Lake or drive the hr or more to Tappen....Thanks


----------



## Bigdaddyz (Apr 2, 2012)

No one fishing it??


----------



## Canoerower (Jun 28, 2011)

Noeveryones scared lol. No really in the summer it's a skiers and boaters lake. With no shore access and crappy residents yelling at you and wakeing you over it's a pain to fish. If you could get a canoe and launch thre off of lake road you can go up the canal and fish it. Like I said before good fishing for cats crappie, and a lot of cover problay bass. I wouldn't go for one species you'll be disappointed. But get out and try that's the only way you'll catch anything.


----------



## Bigdaddyz (Apr 2, 2012)

Thanks  I'm planning on trying to get out Monday morning for a little bit fig maybe ill get lucky and there won't be a lot of traffic.....


----------



## sportinwood (Jul 31, 2010)

I've heard of good pike fishing in the river, is this true?


----------



## Bigdaddyz (Apr 2, 2012)

Well decided to go for it today....fished from about 9:30 to 2:30 and we caught a bunch of fish....nothing to write home about, a bunch of white perch (largest 10 inches) and gills one bass and a few crappie (largest 11.5 inches) that's the one in the picture not a good picture but I tried lol....very few boats out today but we had a good time other than trying to trailer the boat it wasn't cooperating lol I want to try it next spring when the cats are up shallow I think it would be a good lake for that time of year!


----------



## spectrum (Feb 12, 2013)

Got a few friends that have gone there and got some massive bass. They haven't gone in a while but when they did it was the spring and fall and they were runnning the pads with chatterbaits and jigs.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

> I've heard of good pike fishing in the river, is this true?


I fish the creek from Rittman to Doylestown to Clinton. There are lots of pike in the creek in that area. I would assume it's the same near the lake.


----------



## Spiritbro77 (Jun 6, 2021)

Are there bass in the inlet and outlet? I drove past there today(Lake was closed "due to flooding") and the inlet and outlet looked promising with lots of pads. But that doesn't mean there are actually bass there...


----------



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

The pike might be in there....


----------



## Spiritbro77 (Jun 6, 2021)

FlyFishRich said:


> The pike might be in there....


Might be. They certainly are in the early spring. They are all through that area in the creeks and channels spawning. Not sure about this time of year.


----------

